# Why did my green water experiment turn red?



## Edward Shave (9 May 2019)

Having seen it done on youtube I tried to make green water by simply placing some banana skin in a vase of mature tank water. No fish involved I hasten to add.   
After a couple of weeks standing indoors on a south facing window sill the water turned wine red rather than green. Is this a red version of green water (algae) or something else?


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2019)

Hi all, 





Edward Shave said:


> Is this a red version of green water (algae) or something else?


There is, it might be the resting spores of <"_Haematococcus pluviatilis">,_ it is really common in water that dries out occasionally. I wonder if the water has warmed enough to instigate the start of the resting spore formation. 




 

I've tried culturing it, because it is rich in astaxanthin, (I sourced it from our next door neighbours bird bath) but I've never managed to keep the cultures going for long.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (9 May 2019)

I once had to catch a number of Otocinclus, made a bottle trap with a Spirulina Tab in it.... It fell apart and after about 3 days the green spirulina pile colored completely red.  Dunno why or how, tho it wasn't 100% Spirulina, according the label it also contained Clam meat powder.


----------



## Edward Shave (10 May 2019)

You were bang on Darrel. Armed with the info from your post I did some googling and I'm now sure it is Haematococcus pluvialis as you suggested.
Hadn't occurred to me until you mentioned it but my bird bath does this every year too. I have been told it does the birds no harm?

Many thanks 
Ed


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2019)

Hi all,





Edward Shave said:


> I have been told it does the birds no harm?


I assume not, it seems pretty much <"universal in bird baths">.

cheers Darrel


----------

